# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  معاني رموز السيارات

## أميرة قوس النصر

إليكم ماذا تعني رموز بعض السيارات؟؟




فورد
جمع مساعد السير هنري فورد، هارولد ويلز المال من خلال طباعته لبطاقات العمل عندما كان شابا، لذا حين كان السير هنري يبحث عن شعار للشركة عام 1903 استخدم شعار مساعده القديم. تمت اضافة الشكل البيضاوي الى الشعار عام 1912 ثم اللون الازرق لموديل عام .1927 





اودي
تمثل الدوائر الاربع لشعار اودي الشركات الاربعة لاتحاد السيارات عام 1932 وهي دي كاي دبليو
- هوتش - واندرر - اودي Audi.
اختفى هذا الاسم الذي يعني "اسمع" باللغة اللاتينية وعاد ليظهر مجددا عام،1965 كما انه اسم احد المؤسسين




تويوتا
يمثل شعار تيويوتا ثلاث اشكال بيضاوية، تشير الى قلب العميل وقلب المنتج والتطور التكنولوجي المستمر، والفرص التي لا نهاية لها، تعني كلمة تويو في اللغة اليابانية "الكثير من" بينما تعني تا "الارز" عندما اسست الشركة عام 1937 استخدم اسم تويوتا بدلا من توفودا.








بي ام دبليو
يمثل شعار بي ام دبليو الدائري مروحة الطائرة، ويشير اللون الازرق الى لون السماء، لقد بنى بايرخ موتورين ويرك 
Bayeriche motoren werke 
مجموعة محركات هوائية للطائرات العسكرية التي فجرت في ما مضى المصانع التي تملكها الشركة .. يا له من عالم غريب.





مرسيدس
تمثل نجمة مرسيدس ذات النقاط الثلاث سيطرتها على كل من الارض والبحر والهواء وقد ظهر هذا الشعار لاول مرة في شركة ديملر عام ،1909 وقد اضيف اليه اكليل الغار عام 1926 ليمثل اتحاد الشركتين معا، اما بالنسبة للشعار الحالي وهو دائرة مفرغة تضم نجمة ثلاثية فقد ظهر لاول مرة عام 1937 





فولفو
تعني كلمة فولفو باللغة اللاتينية "أنا أتدحرج" وتعبر الدائرة والسهم عن عن مادة الصلب التي اشتهرت السويد في صناعتها قبل ظهور صناعات ايكيا. كما ان هذا الشعار يمثل كوكب المريخ ورمزا كيميائيا للحديد اذ كانت الكواكب القديمة مرتبطة بالمعادن، فالشمس تساوي الذهب والقمر يساوي الفضة وعطارد يساوي الزئبق والزهرة يساوي النحاس والمريخ يساوي الحديد والمشترى يساوي الصفيح وزحل يساوي الرصاص.






لامبورغيني
يعتبر شعار هذه السيارة بسيطا للغاية، فهو مجرد ثور هائج، لقد كان لامبورغيني يحب مشاهدة مصارعة الثيران، ويظهر ذلك ليس فقط من خلال اختياره للشعار، بل ولأسماء السيارات نفسها لأن غالبيتها يرتبط باسم الثور نفسه او بأي من فصيلته.

----------


## بنت بني حسن

يسلمو على المعلومات الجديدة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا إيديكي مها والله معلومات حلوة ومفيده

----------


## The Gentle Man

معلومات حلوة 
يعطيكي العافية

يعني في اسماء غريبه وطريقه اختيارها بشكل غريب

----------


## العالي عالي

يسلمو مها على المعلومات

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
معلومات حلوة  :Smile: 


 :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30: 
[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Bl (13):  :Bl (13): 

Thanks

----------


## تامر العكاليك ( ابو مهند)

:Bl (10):  شكرا  :Bl (10):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

فعلا استفدت رائع الموضوع  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## ورده السعاده

يسلمووو كتير موضوع حلو :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## shams spring

:36 1 34:   :36 1 34:   :36 1 34:

----------


## النورس الحزين

وين الكيا  :SnipeR (67):

----------

